# Photoshop me with rhinoplasty and otoplasty



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m 15 y/o pizzaface autist. I think my nose and ears are my worst feature, they are both too big, mostly my nose though. Can you please morph me with a rhinoplasty (less bulbous, no arched nose bridge ) and an otoplasty (although my ears don’t look that bad in this photo). Feel free to add another photo with whatever else you think I should have.

Yes I know these are lighting frauded pls don’t call me out for it.

Just give me the morph and I’ll delete this post.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m 18 and you look older than me,
Its over for me.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

weissbier said:


> I’m 18 and you look older than me,
> Its over for me.


It’s lighting fraud

If u see me in real life my skull makes me look like I’m 13


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It’s lighting fraud
> 
> If u see me in real life my skull makes me look like I’m 13



Allright still mog me though,
Acne sucks. 
I have had acne since 12 and I still have it.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2019)

How tall are you ?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> How tall are you ?


About 5’11


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 23, 2019)

You look like Benedict Cumberbatch for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You look like Benedict Cumberbatch for some reason.







How do I even remotely look like him


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 23, 2019)

Not bad at all.
Just remember to delete acne too


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 33366
> 
> How do I even remotely look like him



Green similar eyes, proportions, brown hair, similiar face shape, jaw cheekbones and zygomatic arches. Nothing is that similar but all over there is similarity.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Green similar eyes, proportions, brown hair, similiar face shape, jaw cheekbones and zygomatic arches. Nothing is that similar but all over there is similarity.


Stop projecting your horse face onto other people. We don’t have similar eyes, proportions, hair, zygotes, jaw, or cheekbones. He’s almost a completely different phenotype.


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> horse face


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

I would like to point out that nobody has morphed me yet jfl


----------



## theropeking (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I would like to point out that nobody has morphed me yet jfl



Brutal


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I would like to point out that nobody has morphed me yet jfl


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Stop projecting your horse face onto other people. We don’t have similar eyes, proportions, hair, zygotes, jaw, or cheekbones. He’s almost a completely different phenotype.



? ? ? Not claiming either one of you are horseface, and did you even read what i said? Nothing is to similar but when there are lots of things thats kinda similar to other it creates an all over resemblance. 

Also the nose is very similar


----------



## Maximus (Mar 23, 2019)

Imagine looking like this and not being able to get a girl. U fulfill the role of the tall white skinny twink that teenage girls want


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Imagine looking like this and not being able to get a girl. U fulfill the role of the tall white skinny twink that teenage girls want


These pics are fruaded I don’t look this good irl (getting there tho)


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 23, 2019)

Short term improvements would be growing out your hair and taking care of your acne. Can we see your nose from the full side view?


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 23, 2019)

no


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Stop projecting your horse face onto other people. We don’t have similar eyes, proportions, hair, zygotes, jaw, or cheekbones. He’s almost a completely different phenotype.


lol what, those are the reasons I thought of initially too twat


----------



## Autist (Mar 23, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Imagine looking like this and not being able to get a girl. U fulfill the role of the tall white skinny twink that teenage girls want


*He'd get some asian girl but he is INVISIBLE to prime women*


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Short term improvements would be growing out your hair and taking care of your acne. Can we see your nose from the full side view?









Autist said:


> *He'd get some asian girl but he is INVISIBLE to prime women*


I’m too pale and skinny for prime women jfl jfl

And my nose is too big


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 33379


If it came out like that I’d rope


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 23, 2019)

Your nose is glorious tbh


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Your nose is glorious tbh


Do you think I don’t need a rhinoplasty and should instead get a jaw implant to balance it out?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Do you think I don’t need a rhinoplasty and should instead get a jaw implant to balance it out?



I think we should only judge if you need jaw implants until you've fully naturally looksmaxxed. I.e- Fix your acne and grow out your hair.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> I think we should only judge if you need jaw implants until you've fully naturally looksmaxxed. I.e- Fix your acne and grow out your hair.


Ok. What sucks is that both of those take so long... would your recommend me tan and neck max


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Ok. What sucks is that both of those take so long... would your recommend me tan and neck max



Tan is not needed your skin colour is fine and neck maxxing always helps so I'd go for it, I reckon it would make your jawline look better from the fronal view. Also gymmaxx if you aren't already


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 23, 2019)

If you're already here at 15 it's over ngl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> If you're already here at 15 it's over ngl


Makes no sense, I’m still growing so I can looksmax easier than 90% of you


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Makes no sense, I’m still growing so I can looksmax easier than 90% of you


I meant mentally


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 23, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> If you're already here at 15 it's over ngl


Based sig, my BLACK brother.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 23, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Based sig, my BLACK brother.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

I


Squirtoutmabooty said:


>


I have a 19.5 cm x 13.5cm


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Based sig, my BLACK brother.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Makes no sense, I’m still growing so I can looksmax easier than 90% of you








morphed u with a smaller nose 

and your eye brows done, +upper eye lid fillers.

and a mouth widening procedure.

also bigger neck


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 24, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 33400
> 
> 
> morphed u with a smaller nose
> ...


Thanks, very interesting


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 24, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 33396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao changing eyebrows from his to the ones you morphed isn't just getting "eye brows done", that's impossible unless he happens to grow a better browridge


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Do you think I don’t need a rhinoplasty and should instead get a jaw implant to balance it out?



Surgeries are all cope. Convince me if not. Show me one man that became gl after surgery. (Don't post some retarded side profile or 3/4 pics since they are all stupid cope) All that matters is the front.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Surgeries are all cope. Convince me if not. Show me one man that ascended. (Don't post some retarded side profile or 3/4 pics since they are all stupid cope) All that matters is the front.


I like you


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Surgeries are all cope. Convince me if not. Show me one man that ascended. (Don't post some retarded side profile or 3/4 pics since they are all stupid cope) All that matters is the front.


Are you including custom lefort-3s?


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Are you including custom lefort-3s?



Didn't think of that but yes I'd also include that since lefort 3 will only make you look less deformed and not really good-looking.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Didn't think of that but yes I'd also include that since lefort 3 will only make you look less deformed and not really good-looking.


It moves the zygos forward boyo. That is a big statement.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It moves the zygos forward boyo. That is a big statement.



Then show me one guy that became legit good-looking after a lefort 3 procedure.








only the front matters


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Then show me one guy that became legit good-looking after a lefort 3 procedure.
> View attachment 33490
> 
> View attachment 33491
> ...


It is only done of deformed people that never stood a chance in the first place lol. I plan to do it while non-deformed.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It is only done of deformed people that never stood a chance in the first place lol. I plan to do it while non-deformed.



No surgeon will perform it for a non-deformed guy tbh. but fortunately we have @Tony


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> No surgeon will perform it for a non-deformed guy tbh. but fortunately we have @Tony


There is. jawsurgeryforums had a guy who done it.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 24, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Imagine looking like this and not being able to get a girl. U fulfill the role of the tall white skinny twink that teenage girls want


Stop coping. He is average looking. Teen want this


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Surgeries are all cope. Convince me if not. Show me one man that became gl after surgery. (Don't post some retarded side profile or 3/4 pics since they are all stupid cope) All that matters is the front.


Seriously? Just go to google, PSL, realself, /r/plasticsurgery, etc. you can find good results in 5 minutes. Why would people buy this shit if there were no good results.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Seriously? Just go to google lol. People on PSL, etc. Real self. /r/plasticsurgery you can find good results in 5 minutes. Why would people buy this shit if there were no good results.



post 1 pic buddy boyo, stop talking. Act.
People are legit retarded and bluepilled. They think that a wider jaw will make them better looking jfl.
"Muh I have a hump, if they fix it I will become a slayer"

The only thing that could make you ascend is a HT but that's it and I wouldn't rly consider it as a surgery. There is no Surgery that will make you good-looking jfl. 99% are going from invisible to prime women to invisible to prime women


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> post 1 pic buddy boyo, stop talking. Act.










these are just random ones that I 
saw/posted somewhere recently






Jawline and cheekbone fillers EXPERIENCE REPORT! Share your filler stories here


Over a week ago I had Juvederm Voluma injected into my cheekbone and jawline. I think about 16ml was used (?), it sounds like a lot, I just remember the surgeon was very liberal with the syringes. The




lookism.net





reminder 99% of good results probably go unseen because of patients not waiving their privacy rights or whaetver
tldr: surgery results are great fi your main flaws are lack of bone mass and angularity hence why PSL calls some shit "death sentences" (admittedly the naming is apt)


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> these are just random ones that I saw/posted somewhere recently




Was expecting this lmao. All of the guys you posted got jaw surgeries and I see how cluesless you are about looks and aesthetics.





-invisible to prime women




-looked good before
-now fake as fuck angular jaw. This happens if you listen to bluepilled media and to stupid bluepilled surgeons. EXTREMELY FAKE looking. Women and people sense this. Reminds me of gay people that get many surgeries with the hope to look better.




- invisible to prime women





-Better skin and better light, jaw surgery improved his looks by 0.5 points or so. Wanna spend 20k for a +0.5 points increase? 

Stop the cope. None of them became good-looking except for the last guy that got better skin and jaw implants that improved him by 0.5 points or so.

cope cope cope


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> these are just random ones that I
> saw/posted somewhere recently
> 
> 
> ...



They all look comical.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Was expecting this lmao. All of the guys you posted got jaw surgeries and I see how cluesless you are about looks and aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 33530
> 
> ...


invisible to prime women came instantly to my mind when i saw those pics srs its ovER


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> invisible to prime women came instantly to my mind when i saw those pics srs its ovER



Thats why nobody should get surgeries to become good-looking but rather to look less ugly or deformed(hair transplantation)

Or just dont get any surgeries. Spend the money on good copes or invest it


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Thats why nobody should get surgeries to become better looking but rather to look less ugly or deformed(hair transplantation)
> 
> Or just dont get any surgeries. Spend the money on good copes or invest it


being less ugly is also becoming better looking.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> being less ugly is also becoming better looking.



Yes but my point was that you shouldn't hope to become good looking. Meant good-looking and not better looking


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> They all look comical.


major cope


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes but my point was that you shouldn't hope to become good looking. Meant good-looking and not better looking


Agreed.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> invisible to prime women came instantly to my mind when i saw those pics srs its ovER


major major cope they look better htan 95% of the guys here in the after and like the average guy here in the befores. Is this how low iq/poor subhumans who can't manage to make money cope. I guess it is.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Stop projecting your horse face onto other people. We don’t have similar eyes, proportions, hair, zygotes, jaw, or cheekbones. He’s almost a completely different phenotype.


You do look like him. Why the denial?


RedPilledStemcel said:


> major major cope they look better htan 95% of the guys here in the after and like the average guy here in the befores. Is this how low iq/poor subhumans who can't manage to make money cope. I guess it is.


Keep trolling.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> -invisible to prime women


He literally said he started getting DMs on insta after.


theropeking said:


> -looked good before
> -now fake as fuck angular jaw. This happens if you listen to bluepilled media and to stupid bluepilled surgeons. EXTREMELY FAKE looking. Women and people sense this. Reminds me of gay people that get many surgeries with the hope to look better.


this is fake looking because you know it was because of surgery. There are people on PSL who look like the after naturally. He also looks much better what are you on lmao.


theropeking said:


> - invisible to prime women


No???


theropeking said:


> -Better skin and better light, jaw surgery improved his looks by 0.5 points or so. Wanna spend 20k for a +0.5 points increase?


He actually looks sexually attractive in the after.


theropeking said:


> Yes but my point was that you shouldn't hope to become good looking. Meant good-looking and not better looking


Why do you retards act like the face is some complicated science lmao. There are certain flaws which if fixed can make you go from average to good looking or even subhuman to good looking. You forget that these photos aren't frauded hard like 99% of your rating photos are. With the average amount of frauding you guys do they'd be considered chads if they just posted their afters here.


Extra Chromosome said:


> Keep trolling.


"muh projection"


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He literally said he started getting DMs on insta after.
> 
> this is fake looking because you know it was because of surgery. There are people on PSL who look like the after naturally. He also looks much better what are you on lmao.
> 
> ...


They look comical and invisible to prime women.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 33296
> 
> View attachment 33297
> 
> ...


Chad chin tbh


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> They look comical and invisible to prime women.


Why do they look comical??? And why would they be invisible to prime women? What does that even mean exactly lol.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why do they look comical??? And why would they be invisible to prime women? What does that even mean exactly lol.


They look plastic and cartoonish, and thats why they are invisible to prime women (16-19yo). Any DMs they got are probably from post-prime roast beef wh*res.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 33533
> 
> 
> -Better skin and better light, jaw surgery improved his looks by 0.5 points or so. Wanna spend 20k for a +0.5 points increase?
> ...


holy fuck this looks so much like @Lifeisgood72


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> They look plastic and cartoonish, and thats why they are invisible to prime women (16-19yo). Any DMs they got are probably from post-prime roast beef wh*res.



They don't look plastic and cartoonish, again you only say that because you know they got surgery jfl.


> and thats why they are invisible to prime women (16-19yo)


again why do you say this jfl, you'd be lucky to get a 30 year old post wall in your whole life. Most of the guys you call chads are invisible to 16-19 yos too, but that's because they look too old.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> They don't look plastic and cartoonish, again you only say that because you know they got surgery jfl.


No, they look like cheap-dolls. Can easily tell without knowing if they had surgery.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> again why do you say this jfl





Extra Chromosome said:


> They look plastic and cartoonish


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> No, they look like cheap-dolls


you still havent told me why this is the case. Chestbrah's jaw implants, I'd agree but there are people we've all seen on PSL who have similar bone structure to the ones in the after. Does arceus look like he got jaw procedures when he show his jaw's insane angularity off in photos? What about celebs who got jaw work like tom cruise


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> you still havent told me why this is the case. Chestbrah's jaw implants, I'd agree but there are people we've all seen on PSL who have similar bone structure to the ones in the after. Does arceus look like he got jaw procedures when he show his jaw's insane angularity off in photos?


I don't know why I bothered with your cheap trolls.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I don't know why I bothered with your cheap trolls.


Everyone who's browsing this thread, this is what SALT about inability to escape your own subhumanity looks like. This is what people do when they know they can't afford the ascension they see in front of them.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Everyone who's browsing this thread, this is what SALT about inability to escape your own subhumanity looks like. This is what people do when they know they can't afford the ascension they see in front of them.


I am planning a lefort 3 you retard. More costly than your whole ken-doll fillers combined.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Stop coping. He is average looking. Teen want this


man you guys tell me not to tan but then link a bunch of orange fucks when showing people that mog me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> man you guys tell me not to tan but then link a bunch of orange fucks when showing people that mog me


Because it isn't about orange or red or black or purple or w/e

IT IS BONES, AND YOU LACK BONES.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> IT IS BONES, AND YOU LACK BONES.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Because it isn't about orange or red or black or purple or w/e
> 
> IT IS BONES, AND YOU LACK BONES.


I got bones look at my original pics

You guys are falling for orange and hair halo

Anyways this is looksmax so if I don’t have bones then what surgeries do I need


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I got bones look at my original pics


I LOOKED AND GUESS WHAT? YOU STILL LACK BONES.


Lifeisgood72 said:


> You guys are falling for orange and hair halo


YOU ARE FALLING FOR THE ORANGE AND HAIR COPE


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Anyways this is looksmax so if I don’t have bones then what surgeries do I need


Do soft looksmaxes first.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Then show me one guy that became legit good-looking after a lefort 3 procedure.
> View attachment 33490
> 
> View attachment 33491
> ...


all about froont seriously, i profile similar to zyzz but my front mog mog mogs


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I LOOKED AND GUESS WHAT? YOU STILL LACK BONES.
> 
> YOU ARE FALLING FOR THE ORANGE AND HAIR COPE
> 
> Do soft looksmaxes first.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 33563


This gif always makes me cage it's so cringy


----------



## dogtown (Mar 24, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> This gif always makes me cage it's so cringy



Jb’s finger them selves to that gif


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 33563


Just FYI.
Lacking bones doesn't mean you won't get lays.
You can easily get girls if you do all the softmaxes.


----------

